# The easy and fast methode for recovering gold!?



## Faust (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello everybody, best greetings from Middle Europe:

Two months ago, I began the hobby of alchemy. My old laptop was battered in little pieces. In the meantime, I read and saw many contributions and films in google, youtube, e-books etc.. Now, my girlfriend is angry and forced me to stop surfing in the web during the night. Nevertheless, my collection of material grew. 

There are 25 PC-motherboards mostly from the early 90s (inclusive 11 CPU's with 0,1-0,3 gram each) and also 35-40 little boards (green color) mostly hard drives and cards from the 386, 486, Pentiums plus another newer electronics. Thanks for the presents from neighbours, friends and friendly people. 

In two weeks, I will bring the stuff to the country. A city apartment would not be the best place. 

My equipment: 
1 litre HCL, 1 litre H2O2 (Peroxide), 500mg Borax, 500mg baking soda, a gas-burner from the do-it-yourself superstore + melting pot, hammer, chisel, screw-driver und pliers, gloves, gas mask, goggles, leather apron and dishes. 

My goal:
One piece of 8-18 carat Gold and one piece of 30-50 % Silver with 5-15 % Palladium

The plan of the easy and fast method:
1. Cutting the gold fingers and throwing them in HCL/H2O2 (ratio 3:1 or may be later 1:1)
2. Chopping the IC-Chips and MLCC's off with hammer and chisel
3. Soldering off the golden pins from motherboards/CPU's and putting them in HCL/H2O2
4. Heating the IC's and CPU's in tin foil and breaking them in little pieces; putting them in linen and powdering them with the hammer (this process need something like an anvil or other hard base). The powder can be sorted and washed. A gold pan would be the best, but I will use some dishes from the kitchen. The yellow rest would be collected. 
5. Same process with the MLCC's but without the washing.
6. The foils and sticks from step 1 and 3 will be filtered (old socks or coffee filter) and collected. Baking soda will neutralize the acid. (There are special dumps. It cost nothing to bring them.) 
6. Giving one handful of Borax in the melting pot. 
7.Melting of the gold material (one piece of 8-18 carat gold)
8.Melting of the MLCC-powder also with Borax (one piece with silver and 5-15 % Palladium)
9. Drinking a Tea, Coffee or Beer and laughing about the result.


Is this a good way? How much can be recovered?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 27, 2014)

Faust,

Welcome to the forum. I can't begin to list the errors in your proposed method. You have much to learn, but you've found the right place to do that.

The first rule is to be safe in everything you do. Before you jump into any of the processes you see discussed here, be sure you understand the potential hazards and do everything you can to minimize the risks. Read EVERYTHING in the Safety section of the forum, especially the Dealing with Waste topic. No amount of precious metal is worth jeopardizing your health or the health of those around you. 

I strongly encourage all new members to follow the Guided Tour created by LazerSteve. It will provide an introduction to the forum and numerous valuable links including the General Reactions List. Be sure to follow the link to his web site as he has many outstanding videos, a collection of great reference documents, and he sells a lot of the supplies needed to get started including detailed instructional DVDs. Samuel-a also has a lot of videos, guides and tutorials at his web site Gold-N-Scrap.

Download C. M. Hoke's book. You'll find links to both screen readable and printer friendly versions in my signature line below. You'll see her book mentioned repeatedly here on the forum for good reason. It is probably the best book ever written for the beginner who wants to learn refining. It is written in layman's terms and will provide a solid foundation that will help you understand everything you read here on the forum. You'll also find a tremendous amount of information in the two Forum Handbooks compiled by aflacglobal, Forum Handbook Vol 1 and Forum Handbook Vol 2.

bmgold2 has also been putting together a useful set of links for beginners. You'll find a few links there that are duplicates of the ones I'm providing, but he has also taken the time to link to many other very good threads on specific topics of interest. His thread is here: New Member Answers.

Once you understand the basics you can start to try some small scale experiments. If there's something you don't understand or you get stuck, there will be someone here to help you.

Best of luck,
Dave

P.S. I think your post would have been better in the Help Needed section. This is not a Tutorial. A Moderator may move this thread.


----------



## Faust (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok Dave,

thank you for comment and infos about literature. 

Best regards

Faust


----------

